# Hip Displasia - Femural Head Excision



## Roxy2010 (May 25, 2011)

My puppy of 6 months old has recently been X-rayed as she was battling with her hind legs and it has been found that she has Hip Dysplasia. The Vet has suggested we do a Femural Head Excision. Has anyone's Golden had this operation and if so what has the recovery process been like and how much use has he/she got of the hind legs now? Is he/she able to run, climb stairs etc once recovered?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I think you posted in the wrong area. Hopefully a moderator will move this so you get more responses.

First of all WELCOME!!!! :wavey: and I am sorry your pup has HD. I have an HD dog also, she was diagnosed at 6 months, she is now 4 years old. 

Here in the states I think the surgery you asked about is called an FHO femoral head osteotomy. Where they cut off the ball of the hip joint, mother nature over time creates a new hip ball of sorts to fit into the socket and the dog's life goes on. It is a very good surgery. I have heard a LOT of success stories. The only consideration would be the purpose of the dog. If Roxy is to be a family pet, then she would do AWESOME with that surgery. If you wanted to try to do any performance activities, then a total hip replacement may be worth waiting for. 

I went with the THR for my pup for PURELY personal asthetic reasons. I have competed with jumping horses for many years, and their care. I had gotten really tuned in to watching for horses to limp. With the FHO, the dog will be 'lower' on that side of their body, and my track shorter as well. To a person who does not know the dog had surgery, it would be not noticeable. To someone who knows, they might see it. I worried it would be a constant reminder to me. So I chose the THR and she had it done on her first birthday. We managed her pain up to that point. 

My Teddi who most here know, had bilateral HD. She was severe on her right side, moderate on her left. We operated on her right side only, and she is doing VERY well. She can be a dog. She runs, plays, swims, whatever she wants to do. She does have some arthritis issues in her non surgical hip now, and if she over plays now, we see it at the end of the day. She is not on any pain meds, just supplements at this time. 

Hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

WELCOME! Sorry to read you are dealing with hip dysplasia in your pup.
My Golden boy, Beau, had bilateral femoral head osteotomies before I got him through rescue so I don't know about the recovery immediately after his surgery. I do know that he got around great. He was able to go up and down stairs and ramps and ran and played easily. His only limitation was he couldn't jump well. He was an amazing boy that was happy and lived a great life.

Have you seen a specialist? One thing I would suggest is that you don't necessarily go with the first opinion you receive. I was told my other dog had hip dysplasia by my regular vet and it turned out her hips were not the problem so please make sure you consult an expert in this area before making any decisions.

Best of luck to you and, again, Welcome!


----------



## Roxy2010 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks very much for the info. Oops, as you can see I'm new to the site and wasnt sure where to post it. She is going in next week Thursday to have the operation. She is our family pet, so from what you've said, seems like she will recover and function well too. 

The two other operations - hip replacement and I forget the other name, are very expensive in South Africa as there are only two surgeons in the whole of SA that perform it.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Roxy is adorable. 

Now that you found us you need to keep us updated on how she does. 

I can't speak for post op FHO, BUT for the THR it was VERY stressful on us humans. The THR I believe is a longer recovery. I think (don't know) in the FHO they want the dog up and moving as soon as they can. That is how the surgery works, I believe. 

We are here if you need our support. We LOVE pictures. I currently have an 8 month old golden pup. I love puppies.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Bumped up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fho*

One of our Samoyeds had FHO surgery when she was 2 or 3 and it took her about a month to walk on her leg, but the vet said that many dogs walk out of the vet's office right after the operation.

Please keep us posted on her and the surgery!!


----------



## Roxy2010 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone, feeling a bit better. Really hope all goes well and she's not in too much pain. The Vet is arranging for her to have Physio aswell which i'm hoping is going to get her up and about much quicker. @Karen - how is your dog now after the op. Runs and plays as normal as possible?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I do not have any advice, but I hope your girl does well with the surgery.


----------



## Aloha808 (May 19, 2011)

*Hd*

Bay Beams: When you say specialist, do you mean there are vets who specializes in HD or should we seek another vet's opinion? 

Yesterday, Oakley was diagnosed with HD in the right hip. Although the x-rays clearly show it, we are sending it to a x-ray specialist to be read more accureately. Our vet laid out 3 options for us: 

- Total Hip replacement 
- Triple Pelvic Osteotomy
- no-surgery, put on pain meds, keep him lean, limit the exercise, etc. 

Our vet does not do the surgery but they have a surgeon onboard who does do it. We are setting up a consultation appointment to learn more about the first 2 options but I'm wondering if anybody did not opt for the surgery? I'm also wondering if you did do the surgey, how was the recovery period and which surgery did you choose? Thanks....



BayBeams said:


> WELCOME! Sorry to read you are dealing with hip dysplasia in your pup.
> My Golden boy, Beau, had bilateral femoral head osteotomies before I got him through rescue so I don't know about the recovery immediately after his surgery. I do know that he got around great. He was able to go up and down stairs and ramps and ran and played easily. His only limitation was he couldn't jump well. He was an amazing boy that was happy and lived a great life.
> 
> Have you seen a specialist? One thing I would suggest is that you don't necessarily go with the first opinion you receive. I was told my other dog had hip dysplasia by my regular vet and it turned out her hips were not the problem so please make sure you consult an expert in this area before making any decisions.
> ...


----------



## rcfiddy1 (Jun 2, 2011)

*Femoral Head Excision*



Roxy2010 said:


> My puppy of 6 months old has recently been X-rayed as she was battling with her hind legs and it has been found that she has Hip Dysplasia. The Vet has suggested we do a Femural Head Excision. Has anyone's Golden had this operation and if so what has the recovery process been like and how much use has he/she got of the hind legs now? Is he/she able to run, climb stairs etc once recovered?



My 16 month old Golden just had a Femoral Head Excision on May 12th. She was diagnosed at only 7 months old. She is doing fine. She is running, climbing and swimming. She is putting her foot completely down more and more everyday. After months of her being on Rimadyl and Gabapentin, and listening to her hip crack and pop in and out, we decided it was time to do the surgery. They say her leg will be a little shorter than the other but we haven't noticed anything yet.

Good Luck.


----------



## Roxy2010 (May 25, 2011)

Hi Aloha808

My Roxy had the Femoral Head Ostectomy on Thursday afternoon. Our Vet gave us the two surgical options yours did aswell but he also suggested the FHO. As the other two are just out of our price range here in South Africa. Only 2 doctors that do it in the whole country and the Hip replacement would be R55 000(i.e +- 9000 US dollars) If you Google it there is alot of information about it. The way I understand the procedure, is they take a part of the ball part of the femur and soft tissue eventually forms so that its not bone rubbing on bone anymore which causes the pain, it will now be the tissue on the bone, which does not cause pain to the dog. 

As I said she had the FHO on Thursday morning, stayed overnight at the Vet and she came home on Friday afternoon. She was walking, obviously not on the right leg that she had the op on, but she was wagging her tail and so happy to be home. We have to keep her house bound for about 10 days and just let her out to relieve herself. 

She is on antibiotics and pain meds for a week. She doesnt seem to be in any pain, walking all over the house, happy as shs always been, if we gave her half the chance she would be running around with our other two jack russells. But really trying to keep her calm so she doesnt hurt herself. 

In 10 days time she is going to have some Physio, and the Vet said she should lead a normal life of running around and not on pain meds for the rest of her life which we would have to do if she never had any surgery. 

I believe Hydro Therapy is excellent for recovery & also for strengthening the muscles if you dont have the surgery aswell. 

Shame I hope you find the right option for your dog. Is not nice finding out they have HD. Especially like we did when she's only a puppy.


----------



## Roxy2010 (May 25, 2011)

@ rcfidd1, so good to hear your Golden is doing well after the op. Is very comforting to know that they can run and play like they supposed to. I'm looking forward to Roxy's recovery & her getting back to "normality".

Did your golden have any physio or anything other post op therapy? Any suggestions or tips?


----------



## Roxy2010 (May 25, 2011)

Roxy(6mths old) taken today, 4 days after her op on 2 June 2011, with her fluffy toy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The dogs do amazingly well after FHO, I've seen several dogs in rescue that had the surgery and were living normal, active lives after recovery. PT is a great thing to help them heal and get normal mobility.

Roxy is adorable.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

My Summer has HD but we have not gone surgical yet. All these cases make me lean more and more towards the FHO  She is still walking and bunny hopping ok, not showing too much pain, so the ortho thinks its best we wait. 

Roxy is beautiful!! I love her, shaved leg and all!


----------



## rcfiddy1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Roxy2010 said:


> @ rcfidd1, so good to hear your Golden is doing well after the op. Is very comforting to know that they can run and play like they supposed to. I'm looking forward to Roxy's recovery & her getting back to "normality".
> 
> Did your golden have any physio or anything other post op therapy? Any suggestions or tips?


My wife is a Vet Tech Assistant so all the PT is being done at home. Its just keep her off it for a few days, then let her walk on it a bit, keep rotating leg when she is lying down like she would be walking. We kept a shirt on her so she wouldn't lick at stitches. Now we have our pool open and its aqua therapy. I have a video in the vid section. She is probably at 80% now. Every day she gets more strength on the leg.


----------

